# [ 2012 ] Grand Mayan Riviera Maya Restaraunt menus



## siesta (Dec 28, 2012)

menu's and prices

http://www.funsunmexico.com/blog/riviera-maya-mayan-resort-restaurants/


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks, Siesta!


----------



## Conan (Dec 29, 2012)

I compiled the menus into a single .pdf
Click here to view or download:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17489087/Mayan Riv Maya Restaurants.pdf


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you have copies of the Nuevo Vallarta menus?  We are going to the grand Luxxe in NV.


----------



## siesta (Dec 29, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> Do you have copies of the Nuevo Vallarta menus?  We are going to the grand Luxxe in NV.


 yes, here you are:

http://www.funsunmexico.com/blog/nuevo-vallarta-mayan-resort-restaurants/


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 30, 2012)

siesta said:


> yes, here you are:
> 
> http://www.funsunmexico.com/blog/nuevo-vallarta-mayan-resort-restaurants/



Thank you so much!


----------



## Tropical lady (Dec 30, 2012)

*lists are not complete*

Ilene13,
I just spent the month of Dec at the Nuevo GL.  There are restaurants which have been left off these lists.  Except for one, the others missing were there last year at this time, so there are more to choose from.
 I question Punta Arena Seafood listed as serving breakfast....I think there is confusion with the new Custom Burger in the "Punta" building which does serve breakfast.  The Punta Arena Seafood Restaurant is on the beach in elegant surroundings for dinner.
There also is a great new restaurant at the Grand Bliss pool for wines and lunch.
I would rcommend doing the Culinary Tour on Wed or Fri night which pairs wines with the course being served at 4 different restaurants: Gong, Tramonto. Espozote, and Havana Moon.  Pricey but worth it.
For up to date info on each restaurant, description, and times I would go to the GL website. The booklet at check in will also list all the restaurants with days they are closed and if there is a discounted time.  Many have a 3 course dinner each night, but you need to ask for it. There is also a meal plan that can be purchased at any time.
Enjoy........


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tropical lady said:


> Ilene13,
> I just spent the month of Dec at the Nuevo GL.  There are restaurants which have been left off these lists.  Except for one, the others missing were there last year at this time, so there are more to choose from.
> I question Punta Arena Seafood listed as serving breakfast....I think there is confusion with the new Custom Burger in the "Punta" building which does serve breakfast.  The Punta Arena Seafood Restaurant is on the beach in elegant surroundings for dinner.
> There also is a great new restaurant at the Grand Bliss pool for wines and lunch.
> ...


Thank you for the info


----------



## Lingber (Jan 20, 2015)

Does anyone have any update menus or dining information they care to share?


----------



## hurnik (Jan 25, 2015)

Lingber said:


> Does anyone have any update menus or dining information they care to share?



I found the menus here useful/helpful:
http://www.funsunmexico.com/blog/

It's not 100% complete.  I didn't bother trying to photograph the menus when we were at the NV location this month, but I should have since we had an hour to wait for our food every night after we ordered.

I think the menu listing is fairly comprehensive for RM location (or even if you look at the NV menus, it has most of the ones from RM as well).  I'm not sure if they've added another restaurant or not at RM since I was there 2 years ago.


----------



## Lingber (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks hurnik!


----------



## Lingber (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks hurnik!


----------

